# Home Defense: Shotgun or handgun?



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Just thought I'd throw this out....Been watching shows like "I Survived", etc., and wonder about defending my own home against people that would harm my family. I'm no big worrier and live in a good area, and truth be told I'd probably not be ready because it's not a day to day concern. I do not currently own a handgun but have thought of it just for the fun of shooting it and secondly as a convienient means of defense. Thing is if someone ever broke in I'd lean toward the scattergun. I have a 12 ga. w BB shot if Dastardly Dan ever came to call. I should probably use 00 buck but don't have any around. What would any of you do/use?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Shotgun...18.5" barrel. My girlfriend wants a handgun, however I'm set that she'd be able to hit a target much easier with a shotgun and 00buck. I'm also a ton more confident with the shotgun in speed shoot situations.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Those coach shotguns are great for home defense. 
If ya don't have 00 buck, I suggest some turkey loads.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I have/carry a snub 357 that "sleep's" on the night-stand.But,if I have time,my go-too gun is a 12ga. with 3in. #4buck.Some say don't use the buck-shot because it may penatrate wall's.To each his own,but NO way am I trusting bird-shot to save my or my family's life


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Bearblade said:


> I do not currently own a handgun but have thought of it just for the fun of shooting it and secondly as a convienient means of defense. Thing is if someone ever broke in I'd lean toward the scattergun.


Key here is "Convienient" a shotgun may be the perfect choice for protection but how convienient is it. Most of us just don't have guns laying around the house especially when you mentioned family - assuming kids. So its your call which gun you can make convienient. 

For myself with no kids I keep a 12Ga w/00 handy but the 9mm is the most convienient for me


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

SNAREMAN said:


> but NO way am I trusting bird-shot to save my or my family's life


Try turkey loads then. Up close and personal. Its not like you're shooting 30yrds. 
The issue with buckshot is that it penetrates walls and beyond. Keep that in mind, same with regular SD ammo for handguns.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Both.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It's 4am. You've been asleep for hours. You wake to the sound of breaking glass.
Still in the haze of sleep, only being awoke 10 seconds ago, I realize there is danger and reach for my double barrel.

Point being..........1 moving part- the safety/hammer.

Simple, easy and deadly. I want something that either myself or more importantly my wife or daughter can use without having to mess with cocking, racking, or having to put much thought into how to get the thing to work. Your attention is fully on the intruder.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

SNAREMAN said:


> I have/carry a snub 357 that "sleep's" on the night-stand.But,if I have time,my go-too gun is a 12ga. with 3in. #4buck.Some say don't use the buck-shot because it may penatrate wall's.To each his own,but NO way am I trusting bird-shot to save my or my family's life


Ever pattern #8 target loads at 10 feet?

My first and best line of defense is the dog. . .someone gets through the dog, more than likely they have a gun and it will be shootout. . .not something I envision or desire.

But honestly, 99.99999999% of people breaking in will flee at the first bark. . . .heck, 99.9999999999% will not even bother if they can tell you have a dog. 

There was a guy going around selling home security systems a few years ago, when I answered the door he told me that I had something better than anything he could sell me because nobody can cut the wires on a dog and the dog will more than likely hear somebody before they trip any security switches and just asked if I knew any neighbors that might be interested.


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Thunderhead said:


> It's 4am. You've been asleep for hours. You wake to the sound of breaking glass.
> Still in the haze of sleep, only being awoke 10 seconds ago, I realize there is danger and reach for my double barrel.
> 
> Point being..........1 moving part- the safety/hammer.
> ...


 Thats great Thunderhead. I currently sleep a hop away from my 40cal. pistol but ive always wanted a side by side 12 gauge full of 00. Fast and easy.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

remcorebond said:


> ive always wanted a side by side 12 gauge full of 00. Fast and easy.


If you can afford it, pick up one of those coach gun's. They great and compact!!
http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_coach_guns.php


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I got the Nickel / Blue coachgun supreme with choke tubes. I love it. Lot of fun shooting clays with it too.


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

If you are thinking of buying a gun, check out the latest Bill HR45 submitted by Bobby Rush, Illinois (ex Black Panther). http://www.gunlaws.com:80/GunLawUpdate3.htm Also you can read about HR45 here http://thomas.loc.gov/ You think they can't take your guns away from you :lol:


----------



## sputty (Dec 26, 2007)

3 1/2" 12 guage 00buck 18 pellets. You might even get the bad guys buddy with a couple.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Handgun in one hand, Surefire in the other. I just prefer not to have a longer barrel sticking out past a corner if I walk down the hall. 

In all reality, it doesn't matter that much for me. I just need to cover the hallway and bedrooms while 911 is called. 

I've also heard some folks say they'd use the handgun to fight their way to the shotgun. Then I wonder what the heck is the shotgun doing that far away.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

It's 4am, I awake to the sound of breaking glass, then 2 beagles let everyone know someone has entered their masters house. I quickly rack my 870 20 gauge loaded with 2 3/4" slugs, as the beagles fly down the hall to confront aforementioned intruder. Now anyone foolish enough to stick around after hearing the beagles and the unmistakeable sound of a pump action shotgun being cycled will be in for it. And yes, I do want slugs, because I do want the ability to shoot through a wall or three. 

BTW, I am 100% confident in my current dogs "guarddog" mentality. I was trying to sneak in the house one night after doing some handlining on the Detroit R. Well, I forgot my full set of keys and my wife deadbolted the garage door, so I had to go in through the front door, which is not usually used here. When I got the door open, there was my beagles, one with teeth nearly bared and crouched and the other one poised to howl. When they realized it was me, they both broke down into happy yips, not so for when we have houseguests that get up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night. They get the howl like crazy and follow you back to bed treatment! They may not be big or bad, but they protect their home.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

for those that say a shotgun is easier to hit with, try shooting it at 6-10 feet. your pattern is just one big hole. for that reason, i prefer a rifle. AR15 with red dot= compact and fast compared to shotgun. also less recoil, simple to use, and 30 shots vs 4 or 5.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Adam Gibbs said:


> for those that say a shotgun is easier to hit with, try shooting it at 6-10 feet. your pattern is just one big hole. for that reason, i prefer a rifle. AR15 with red dot= compact and fast compared to shotgun. also less recoil, simple to use, and 30 shots vs 4 or 5.


I hope you live alone and not close to any neighbors.......


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

For someone that does not practice much a shot gun might be a better choice. I shoot my .40 cal glock weekly and feel very comfortable with it, even half awake. I don't live in fear either but always want to be prepared.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Islander26 said:


> I hope you live alone and not close to any neighbors.......


Well it says he's from Flint...


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Finger loop makes for easy carry and discharge, keeping the unit in proper firing position. Wide mouth nozzle is the same one used on our one-pound riot control units. When you fire this puppy accuracy isn&#8217;t a question at all&#8212; it empties in less than 4-seconds, engulfing the attacker in a dense cloud of our famous FIVE POINT THREE formula!


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Interesting idea wildone.....

my dog paces when vehicles or people she doesn't know or people she does are coming near the house....

I wake up.

have two guns handy and ready for people with bad intentions.....ya'all don't need to know what they are.

I don't have kids and I can fix holes in walls....but I am always ready to defend myself, and if I miss....my german sheperd dog won't......she has pretty big teeth......


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

kristie said:


> Interesting idea wildone.....
> 
> my dog paces when vehicles or people she doesn't know or people she does are coming near the house....
> 
> ...


 After one or two times with the Mace it was like I was eating Habanero peppers . :lol: Just with a little extra drooling from the Mace though. Yes I have tried many of them and Fox has the most spice.:yikes::lol:


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wildone said:


> Finger loop makes for easy carry and discharge, keeping the unit in proper firing position. Wide mouth nozzle is the same one used on our one-pound riot control units. When you fire this puppy accuracy isnt a question at all it empties in less than 4-seconds, engulfing the attacker in a dense cloud of our famous FIVE POINT THREE formula!


Can't really tell by your post if you are advocating chemical spray or not for home defense. If you are advocating it, why in the world would you bring a non lethal weapon to a very highly possible lethal encounter (someone comes into my house at night or day for that matter is likely going to viewed on a reverse force continum ie; lethal force will be first option and then de-esculate as needed). 

Not to mention why would you willingly subject the rest of your family and yourself to that stuff. You and your family are gonna be affected the same as the suspect, unless you don a gas mask first. Not to mention the police are gonna be affected (which would piss me off:evil upon arrival. 

I have been a LE instructor ( included chemical spray and munitions) and cop for 13 years and know the stuff sucks but it sucks for all involved not just the bad guy. I have been sprayed full on enough times in the face with Freeze +p (either in training or on the street with an poorly aimed stream from another officer) that I could easly continue to fight violently and effectively despite being sprayed. I could have on the first exposure too.

Just something to think about,
J-


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> She actually prefers shooting magnum loads out of it because she likes the recoil.


Oh man, ya gotta love that don't ya? My wife shoots Speer Gold Dot SB 135 g .357s out of her Smith 60 and can't tell the diff from the .38s. I shoot the same bullet outta my 340.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Both and dog; buckshot, hollow points, and teeth


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

And BTW jjc155, thank you very much for your input in these threads - very enlightning. I appreciate your posts.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Two viscous Brittanies :lol: that bark alot and sound like trained killers, but would probably lick you before they bit you. I figure anyone that hears that racket would probably leave but after I wake up from the rucus it would be my Kimber 1911 and 10 rounds + of 45 acp hollow points.
Fast, accurate and deadly.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Just saw a demo on I believe Guns and Ammo TV last week. They set up walls like 2 rooms of a house and shot various weapons through them. It was very interesting to see the results. Rifle when through all wall and exited the house. Handgun went through all walls but hit at the very bottom on the last wall. 10 foot shotgun blast made a huge hole but spread after that. I will have to check the site to see if it is there as a video....... Personal preference in the end. Personally, I would go with a shotgun.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Here's a great read from Guns and Ammo making the case for the shotgun. 
http://www.gunsandammomag.com/cs/Satellite/IMO_GA/Story_C/The+Home+Defense+Shotgun


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot1.htm

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot3.htm

I'll stick with the shotgun; I like my neighbors.

I have now looked at every test on www.theboxotruth.com and I found it pretty eye opening. 
Overall, I've learned a couple of things. 
1. Any reliable defense round that doesn't hit your target is going to go through multiple walls.
2. Shooting stuff is a lot of fun.  


The shotgun with buckshot still seems like the best home defense round for my home. To be honest though, I think the first shell in will be a heavy birdshot. Living in a townhome, it is just too dangerous to get much more penetration that that.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

jjc155 said:


> Can't really tell by your post if you are advocating chemical spray or not for home defense. If you are advocating it, why in the world would you bring a non lethal weapon to a very highly possible lethal encounter (someone comes into my house at night or day for that matter is likely going to viewed on a reverse force continum ie; lethal force will be first option and then de-esculate as needed).
> 
> Not to mention why would you willingly subject the rest of your family and yourself to that stuff. You and your family are gonna be affected the same as the suspect, unless you don a gas mask first. Not to mention the police are gonna be affected (which would piss me off:evil upon arrival.
> 
> ...


 That is why I mentioned the FOG one VS the stream. The FOG could be pointed at the roof and will fill the room or a hall way very fast. I have not seen anyone with withstand a blast form FOX sprays and stand on there feet to say much.. Plus you need to have the decontamination wipes in the house also. 2 or 3 bad guys cold be sub duded very quickly with these spays.
I was just a option. I carry sunrise to sunset and had a little training with them. Many homes a shotgun is not very maneuverable (ie being to long) when woken up in the middle of the night to a breaking door or window door or window. Weapon A gets you to weapon B if needed.


----------



## Tink (Feb 26, 2007)

Hunter333 said:


> Just saw a demo on I believe Guns and Ammo TV last week. They set up walls like 2 rooms of a house and shot various weapons through them. It was very interesting to see the results. Rifle when through all wall and exited the house. Handgun went through all walls but hit at the very bottom on the last wall. 10 foot shotgun blast made a huge hole but spread after that. I will have to check the site to see if it is there as a video....... Personal preference in the end. Personally, I would go with a shotgun.


 
I saw that too, and it convinced me that a turkey load was the way to go.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wildone said:


> The FOG could be pointed at the roof and will fill the room or a hall way very fast.


Thats what would worry me though. It will fill a room or hall way quick, but will also fill your house quick too, which means you and your loved ones will be affected adversely by the spray also. The decon wipes do not work much and the only remedy is time and fresh air. Plus your house is now contaminated along with everything in it. The spray will not just stay in the room you sprayed it in. Only option with that would be to spray and everyone run, hopefully not dodging indiscriminately fired rounds by the bad guy(s). Hopefully there is a easy escape point to the rear of you to get everyone out. 

It, like you say is an option though. I would however look at a civilian model of the Taser (The C2 it is called, light/laser, 15ft range delivers a 30sec ride! so you can flee) before going to gas, if I was set on a less lethal defense. However like I said before a non lethal defense is inappropriate for a possible lethal encounter. 

http://www.taser.com/PRODUCTS/CONSUMERS/Pages/C2.aspx

(Sorry it sounds like I am being an a-hole, thats not my intent, LOL just happens that way sometimes).

Hope this makes sense and doesnt sound too a-holeish, LOL

J-


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I thought Tasers were not an option in Michigan since they are illegal? Or are they just Illegal to carry. one of my employees was looking for self defense help...ie tasers, mace etc. Seems Michigan is not to friendly with any of these items and serious restrictions apply. 

I had her look at the Kimber Guardian Angel Mace....$40 and a nice little package....but not Michigan legal apparantly.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> I thought Tasers were not an option in Michigan since they are illegal? Or are they just Illegal to carry. one of my employees was looking for self defense help...ie tasers, mace etc. Seems Michigan is not to friendly with any of these items and serious restrictions apply.
> 
> I had her look at the Kimber Guardian Angel Mace....$40 and a nice little package....but not Michigan legal apparantly.


 As far as I know they (Taser) are legal with a CPL, but then again why not carry a gun with a CPL. I have it on some good authority that the laws may be loosened in the future on the civilian taser model in michigan.

J-


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> As far as I know they (Taser) are legal with a CPL, but then again why not carry a gun with a CPL. I have it on some good authority that the laws may be loosened in the future on the civilian taser model in michigan.
> 
> J-


I'm pretty sure that Tasers are not legal with a CPL. That's part of the reasoning behind changing it from a CCW to a CPL (Concealed Pistol License).


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

This one is under the pillow










and this one is within easy reach


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> I thought Tasers were not an option in Michigan since they are illegal? Or are they just Illegal to carry. one of my employees was looking for self defense help...ie tasers, mace etc. Seems Michigan is not to friendly with any of these items and serious restrictions apply.
> 
> I had her look at the Kimber Guardian Angel Mace....$40 and a nice little package....but not Michigan legal apparantly.


If she don't know allready,she need's to learn how to handle a gun safely,and get her CPL


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I just keep my 12 gauge right under my bed with slugs and buckshot right next to it. If someone breaks in I have it within arms reach and loaded within 3 seconds


----------

